# Icc commercial plumbing inspector exam



## Gauherr@hotmail.com (Dec 25, 2010)

I want to take P2 commercial pumbing test (ICC). It has three books, IPC, IFGC and ICC/ANSI A 117-1-2003.

I want to ask about IFGC and ICC/ANSI A 117-1-2003. What I assume is that I have to prepare ICC/ANSI A 117-1-2003 only from those chapters which are relted to plumbing like chapter 6 full, chapter 4 which is related to plumbing like clear width, toe and knee clearance, manouvering clearance etc. Type A and Type B units, dish washers. I THINK NOT FUL BOOK.

Similarly from IFGC chpter 4 gas piping installation, and chapter 3.

No dought about IPC.

Can some body guide me to how and how much hould I prepare from IFGC and ICC/ANSI A 117-1-2003. And usualy how many questions come from these two bookks i.e IFGC and ICC/ANSI A 117-1-2003.

Gauher


----------



## Bryan Holland (Dec 27, 2010)

Sounds to me like you have a pretty good handle on it.  Breaking down the exam content outline, those are exactly the sections of the IFGC and ANSI that may be covered by the exam.

It wouldn't hurt to get a comprehensive knowledge of the entire IFGC and ANSI books, but definetely not needed for exam prep.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 27, 2010)

I agree with Bryan! Know your index's so you can find things. Questions can be from any place.


----------



## Gauherr@hotmail.com (Dec 28, 2010)

thanks

see you after exam


----------



## Gauherr@hotmail.com (Jan 6, 2011)

Today I got ICC P2 Certification thank you for your guidance.

My next target is IECC, IMC.


----------



## D a v e W (Jan 7, 2011)

Congradulation!


----------

